# Fragile World - now with a STUNNING VIDEO by our own @CreativeForge !



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 26, 2022)

Recent world events have slowed me down. I find it harder to concentrate on music but they have made me think again about how fragile our little planet is, how delicate is the balance between us and Nature and how chaotic it is between us, humans.

Technocrats and politicians should not decide our future, the existence or non-existence of humanity. Our little world is too fragile to let them handle it with their strong hands, exerting their powerful grip on it like it's their personal possession.



​
There are now about 8 billion people in more than 200 countries speaking more than 7000 languages around our little planet but music unites all of them, bringing them together as part of the large human family. Let us musicians be beacons for peace!

Diversity in harmony is the key!
❤️
Harmony in diversity is the key!​
Here's my track, *Fragile World*, my own wish for Peace and Harmony in Diversity. It's _exactly_ 6:00 minutes, a 360 seconds musical trip around our little planet, with all its beautiful diversity, as if you were listening in from afar, from space...

*UPDATE*: We are very fortunate to have among us @creativeforge a.k.a. *André Lefebvre*, a _very _talented and kind soul who, after listening to my piece here, decided, out of the goodness of his heart, to create an ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS VIDEO that I'm _very proud_ to present to you now:

​
Make sure to like and share André's work, a beautiful celebration of life on Earth and a message of peace.



The astronauts of Apollo 8, while orbiting the moon in 1968, took this gorgeous picture of Earth, their own historically unique gift to humanity on Christmas Eve.



​
Gaia, our vessel through space, seems huge at the human scale but is just a "pale blue dot" at the cosmic level. Remember Carl Sagan's words as Voyager 1 took a last photo from 6 billion kilometers (3.7 billion miles) away on Valentine's Day in 1990. _One last look at our planet, Earth, our own Pale Blue Dot, looking so small, so fragile in the immensity of space. _Read his beautiful words here : https://www.planetary.org/worlds/pale-blue-dot

Peace on Earth for all! ☮️


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 26, 2022)

Wonderful! Thank you for adding some beauty to our fragile world. It's needed these days.


----------



## modal (Mar 26, 2022)

Always moving music. I loved the different sound textures and the concept. The piece fits the narrative well.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 27, 2022)

@Tatiana Gordeeva 
I think you outdid yourself!
I can’t think of two words that describes how amazingly beautiful Fragile World is.

HOLY SHIT! 

🎶❤️🎶

This is simply stunning!


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Mar 27, 2022)

As always, your music is professional and well-balanced. It's nice of you to share your music with us, but I hope it's being enjoyed by people who don't produce music too. People who don't know what virtual instruments you're using or what filters, but simply enjoy.


----------



## BVMusic (Mar 27, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Recent world events have slowed me down. I find it harder to concentrate on music but they have made me think again about how fragile our little planet is, how delicate is the balance between us and Nature and how chaotic it is between us, humans.
> 
> Technocrats and politicians should not decide our future, the existence or non-existence of humanity. Our little world is too fragile to let them handle it with their strong hands, exerting their powerful grip on it like it's their personal possession.
> 
> ...



Nice work Tatiana, the sound of the acoustic instruments depicts a kind of heritage from human beings from planet earth. I like the style as well as the track is something of a different genre, with many different textures and moods painted like different colors along the track. There is a slight genre in there which reminded of Musique Concrete - Brian


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> Wonderful! Thank you for adding some beauty to our fragile world. It's needed these days.


Thank you warmly Jamie!!! I agree heartfully with you!! ❤️
Thank you for listening and for following my music for so many years!!!
I _really_ appreciate your support more than I can here! Tatiana.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

modal said:


> Always moving music. I loved the different sound textures and the concept. The piece fits the narrative well.


How kind of you to say Jim!! I really appreciate! ❤️

As you noted I tried to weave a kind of musical world tapestry made up of threads from different cultures using typical instruments and styles from different regions, while trying to maintain a coherent whole picture. Challenging but fun! 

I loved this approch so much that I plan to reuse this concept in a future piece. Thank again for listening and commenting!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Tatiana Gordeeva
> I think you outdid yourself!
> I can’t think of two words that describes how amazingly beautiful Fragile World is.
> HOLY SHIT! 🎶❤️🎶 This is simply stunning!


Thank you so much for your kind words Kenny!!! ❤️ Your heartfelt honest comments always make me smile, something that did not happen often these last few weeks. Your Auntie (don't go there!! )


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

Rowy van Hest said:


> As always, your music is professional and well-balanced. It's nice of you to share your music with us, but I hope it's being enjoyed by people who don't produce music as well. People who don't know what virtual instruments you're using or what filters, but simply enjoy.


Thank you so much for listening and for your kind comments!! ❤️

You're absolutely right about the diffusion of my music! Although I usually premiere my non-commercial pieces here, to my peers, other fellow composers and musicians, my music is also distributed via other channels across all the main streaming platforms to a more general audience. That's, I believe, is our role in society, to embellish people's lives, mend hearts and unify across divides.

When appropriate I also release matching videos on my YouTube channel (linked below).

On this very subject I received a BIG surprise minutes ago, something related to the present piece *Fragile World*, something I did not expect all !!!! *I hope to be able to reveal more about it later today...Stay tuned as they say!!! *


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 27, 2022)

After couple listenings, I *might* have begun to identify the process: beginning with the primordial percussion, the various entrances of a clavier->bare string (viola?)->more modern instrumentation->the guttural yawp of human effort->an electronic (theremin-ish) device->ascending to the distant reaches of the known->vanishing into the unknown; all spreading out over the subtle underpinning lub-dub of the beating heart.
It seems to me that you have successfully traced the history (a human concept) of our existence, forever fragile, ascending to a higher plane.
I do not have adequate words to express my admiration for this work. It is to make one weep--for heartbreaking beauty, our future, and for the futility of duration (as opposed to the aforementioned "existence")
Congratulations, Tatiana


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

BVMusic said:


> Nice work Tatiana, the sound of the acoustic instruments depicts a kind of heritage from human beings from planet earth. I like the style as well as the track is something of a different genre, with many different textures and moods painted like different colors along the track. There is a slight genre in there which reminded of Musique Concrete - Brian


Thank you Brian for listening and commenting so nicely!! ❤️

You're absolutely right, this piece tries to show our common human heritage, the cultural threads that unite us into the global fabric that is humanity, with all its diversity.

*Fragile World* is a kind of patchwork, a musical mosaic if you wish, of our commonality expressed musically in one of many possible ways, across cultures, regions and even time. I like your note about the _musique concrète_ in it. It does indeed, in the end, has this similarity I think because of its mosaic, collage-like structure, of "found sounds" of the world. Good points! Thanks!!!


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 27, 2022)

Dearest Tatiana 
By now you should know telling your deviant nephew “don’t go there” is probably not the best strategy………………..


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 27, 2022)

Thank you so much @Double Helix for listening and for adding such interesting and eloquently expressed comments!!! ❤️


Double Helix said:


> After couple listenings, I *might* have begun to identify the process: beginning with the primordial percussion, the various entrances of a clavier->bare string (viola?)->more modern instrumentation->the guttural yawp of human effort->an electronic (theremin-ish) device->ascending to the distant reaches of the known->vanishing into the unknown; all spreading out over the subtle underpinning lub-dub of the beating heart.


You are absolutely right! This was the heart of Gaia, beating behind it all. You're such a kind, sensitive and eloquent soul!! If the world had more people like you we would not be in the mess we're in now!!


Double Helix said:


> It seems to me that you have successfully traced the history (a human concept) of our existence, forever fragile, ascending to a higher plane.


Thank you! ❤️ That was exactly my intention here, expressed in beautiful words. 


Double Helix said:


> I do not have adequate words to express my admiration for this work. It is to make one weep--for heartbreaking beauty, our future, and for the futility of duration (as opposed to the aforementioned "existence"). Congratulations, Tatiana


If you, of all people, don't have "adequate words to express" _anything_ I really don't know who has !!!! This was a beautifully written reaction to my piece, going beyond _anything_ I was expecting! 

Thank you so much!! ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 28, 2022)

*UPDATE* (22.03.28): You need to watch this video created by @creativeforge (André Lefebvre) and inspired by my piece _Fragile World._ *Simply stunning!!*

​


----------



## Bollen (Mar 28, 2022)

Wow Tatiana, freaking wow! I never thought I would hear a work from yours that surpassed "My Crimea", but you've done it, astonishing! If I had to criticize anything it would be when the Son comes in. It's the only part that just felt a bit sudden and slightly out of place. Perhaps finding something in the same key as the drone or a smoother entrance... I don't know. Bloody masterpiece nevertheless!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 29, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Wow Tatiana, freaking wow! I never thought I would hear a work from yours that surpassed "My Crimea", but you've done it!


Thank you for listening and for commenting! Much appreciated! ❤️ And thank you warmly for remembering my trio, *My Crimea*, a piece that seems to always find a way to keep up with the times...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7gI6tXORoo


----------



## Bollen (Mar 29, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Thank you for listening and for commenting! Much appreciated! ❤️ And thank you warmly for remembering my trio, *My Crimea*, a piece that seems to always find a way to keep up with the times...
> 
> ​



It sounds so realistic…😜


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 29, 2022)

Bollen said:


> It sounds so realistic…😜


Yes, it's incredible what you can do nowadays with CGI and AI !


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 30, 2022)

Rowy van Hest said:


> As always, your music is professional and well-balanced. It's nice of you to share your music with us, but I hope it's being enjoyed by people who don't produce music too. People who don't know what virtual instruments you're using or what filters, but simply enjoy.


To follow up on your point Rowy, *Fragile World* (audio) will soon be available on the platforms below (some HD), like most of my music. The beautiful video version that André made is now featured on both of our YouTube channels and soon will also be on Vimeo.


​


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Mar 31, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> To follow up on your point Rowy, *Fragile World* (audio) will soon be available on the platforms below (some HD), like most of my music. The beautiful video version that André made is now featured on both of our YouTube channels and soon will also be on Vimeo.
> 
> 
> ​


I'm glad your talent is also being recognized by the public


----------



## Number Six (Mar 31, 2022)

Very beautiful video but the music is just WOW and the subject is so timely. Very nice. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Apr 1, 2022)

Number Six said:


> Very beautiful video but the music is just WOW and the subject is so timely. Very nice. Congratulations to both of you!


Thank you so much for watching et commenting. ❤️ Much appreciated by myself of course and also by Andre (@creativeforge) I'm sure, who is the creator of the stunning visuals that accompany my music here.


----------



## tomwolfe (Apr 1, 2022)

Really beautiful, well thought out and moving piece Tatiana! Great to see all these styles and techniques from all over the world blended together in such creative way. Kudos!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Apr 1, 2022)

tomwolfe said:


> Really beautiful, well thought out and moving piece Tatiana! Great to see all these styles and techniques from all over the world blended together in such creative way. Kudos!


Thank you very much Tom for listening and for your nice words about my piece! ❤️ Much appreciated!


----------



## cedricm (Apr 1, 2022)

Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Apr 1, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Congrats to the both of you!


Merci beaucoup Cédric! Thanks for listening and commenting our teamwork! ❤️ @creativeforge is also taking a virtual bow


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Apr 2, 2022)

For those of you who prefer to watch on Vimeo:


----------

